# "Alright, Dave?"  The R.I.P. Trigger thread (Roger Lloyd-Pack)



## chandlerp (Jan 16, 2014)

Roger Lloyd-Pack, famed for playing Trigger in Only Fools and Horses has died aged 69.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 16, 2014)

RIP


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 16, 2014)

Pancreatic cancer finally got the best of him last night apparently


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, people i know who knew him always said he was a genuinely nice bloke who put his money and time where his mouth is. One of the most prominent supporters of Left Unity recently as well.


----------



## Santino (Jan 16, 2014)

Real name Colin Ball.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2014)

Awww. He comes up on a monthly basis here, for some reason 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25762006


----------



## Santino (Jan 16, 2014)

Trigger's real name, that is.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 16, 2014)

Fucking pancreatic cancer, its a death sentence, my mate's dad has just dies from this.

RIP.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Dan U (Jan 16, 2014)

Saw him last year in Twelfth Night, he was great. 

RIP


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2014)

Solid bloke. RIP.



> Lloyd-Pack was born in Islington, London, the son of Ulrike Elizabeth (née Pulay), a travel agent, and Charles Lloyd-Pack, who was also an actor.[5] He has been married twice; his first wife was Sheila Ball whom he divorced in 1972, and his second is poet and dramatist Jehane Markham (daughter of the late David Markham), whom he married in 2000. He has one daughter, actress Emily Lloyd, and three sons: Spencer, Hartley and Louis. He lived in Kentish Town, North London.
> 
> He supported Tottenham Hotspur. In June 2008 he appeared as a guest on The Politics Show (BBC2), arguing the case for better-integrated public transport—specifically railways. He was an honorary patron of the London children's charity Scene & Heard.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 16, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Sorry to hear that, people i know who knew him always said he was a genuinely nice bloke who put his money and time where his mouth is. One of the most prominent supporters of Left Unity recently as well.



Indeed. And CND and Index on Censorship amongst others.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2014)

Must have been tough for him seeing the problems his daughter had too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emily_Lloyd#Health


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2014)

RIP Trigger.


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 16, 2014)

RIP Roger Lloyd-Pack.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 16, 2014)

RIP


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 16, 2014)

Wrong person and wrong show Greebo


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2014)

juice_terry said:


> Wrong person and wrong show Greebo


nope
http://www.itv.com/news/update/2014-01-16/roger-lloyd-pack-also-starred-in-vicar-of-dibley/
edit: damn my eyes - i got her pic completely wrong 


anyway. rip RLP.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> nope
> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2014-01-16/roger-lloyd-pack-also-starred-in-vicar-of-dibley/


That's not VOD though!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2014)

RIP


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 16, 2014)

It's a picture with Boycey and Marlene and the bloke out of Vicar of Dibley. What the hell is it?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> That's not VOD though!


i know that *now*


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 16, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> It's a picture with Boycey and Marlene and the bloke out of Vicar of Dibley. What the hell is it?


That pile of cack known as "Green Green Grass" the Boycey spin off from OF&H


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> i know that *now*


I thought it was at first as well tbh


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 16, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> It's a picture with Boycey and Marlene and the bloke out of Vicar of Dibley. What the hell is it?



Green green grass?  OFH spin off.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2014)

.. which wiki reckons he *was* in.. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Done_It_My_Way


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 16, 2014)

"Us road sweepers have a saying; Look after yer broom."

"And your broom will look after you?"

"No. Look after yer broom."






RIP


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 16, 2014)

Even his RIP thread is causing mix-ups and mirth. Pancreatic cancer killed Simon Hoggart recently, too. Death sentence indeed.

RIP Roger.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Even his RIP thread is causing mix-ups and mirth. Pancreatic cancer killed Simon Hoggart recently, too. Death sentence indeed.
> 
> RIP Roger.



And Hayley from _Coronation Street_, sort of_ http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ropper-in-right-to-die-storyline-8800352.html_


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> .. which wiki reckons he *was* in..
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Done_It_My_Way


Sounds like it was clips from OFAH insterted in the show though. Didn't watch it (doesn't sound like anyone did) so can't say for sure.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 16, 2014)

Another of the good guys gone  RIP to the man himself.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Sounds like it was clips from OFAH insterted in the show though. Didn't watch it (doesn't sound like anyone did) so can't say for sure.



the whole thing's best swept under the carpet.


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> doesn't sound like anyone did


i saw one ep. it was awful.

I'm glad trigger was a comrade anyway. he had the face of one.


----------



## tony.c (Jan 16, 2014)

A good actor and person. Very sad. RIP.


----------



## xenon (Jan 16, 2014)

RIP


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2014)

rip


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 16, 2014)

Sad news


----------



## telbert (Jan 16, 2014)

RIP.Shitty news.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2014)

Good bloke.  RIP fella.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got to see him at the Globe last year.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear this  he was a good actor, I saw him in the Chekov play The Seagull in 2011
RIP Roger


----------



## spliff (Jan 16, 2014)

I've met him a few times socially over the years in London and Norfolk and he was a thoroughly nice bloke.
Without his energy the Pineapple pub in Kentish Town would almost certainly be flats now.
RIP


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 16, 2014)

Sad news, great character actor.
RIP.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 16, 2014)

Sad indeed.  No age, really.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 16, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Got to see him at the Globe last year.


 
Saw that. He played Sir Andrew Aguecheek. A fine performance it was, too.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 16, 2014)

Sad, a good comrade lost to an insidious disease.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 16, 2014)

*Trigger: A*nd that's what I've done. Maintained it for 20 years. This old brooms had 17 new heads and 14 new handles in its time.
*Sid:* How the hell can it be the same bloody broom then?
*Trigger: *Theres the picture. What more proof do you need?
RIP RLP


----------



## kittyP (Jan 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Sad indeed.  No age, really.



This. Very sad.  RIP


----------



## Kidda (Jan 16, 2014)

That would have been awesome if he had been in The Green Green Grass, there was meant to be an episode where Del, Rodney and Trigger appeared but that never happened and then John Sulivan died. 

Roger Lloyd Pack was a marvellous actor and starred in many of my favourite sitcoms; Only fools and horses, 2 point 4 children, The Vicar of Dibley, Murder Most Horrid, Mr Bean, Byker Grove, The Catherine Tate show and Stay Lucky. If you think of how successful those shows all were that is one impressive CV and that's before you factor in his tv/stage work. 

What a really nice bloke. 

RIP


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 16, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Saw that. He played Sir Andrew Aguecheek. A fine performance it was, too.


Actually I saw him play the Duke of Buckingham in Richard III, and it was 2012, not last year. The same performance where several members of the audience had to be taken out because they had fainted, and they even had to pause the action for a few moments while someone was attended to.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 16, 2014)

Kidda said:


> That would have been awesome if he had been in The Green Green Grass, there was meant to be an episode where Del, Rodney and Trigger appeared but that never happened and then John Sulivan died.
> 
> Roger Lloyd Pack was a marvellous actor and starred in many of my favourite sitcoms; Only fools and horses, 2 point 4 children, The Vicar of Dibley, Murder Most Horrid, Mr Bean, Byker Grove, The Catherine Tate show and Stay Lucky. If you think of how successful those shows all were that is one impressive CV and that's before you factor in his tv/stage work.
> 
> ...


IIRC he also did quite a bit of radio work.

69 isn't that much of an age these days , RIP


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 16, 2014)

A handsome rake in his younger days.....


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 16, 2014)

chandlerp said:


> Pancreatic cancer finally got the best of him last night apparently


 Cunt of a cancer,very low survival rates


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 16, 2014)

A couple of years back, he dropped in at the Camden hostel I worked in with boxes of food and clothes on Christmas Eve. A true gent, walked the walk. RIP


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 16, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Even his RIP thread is causing mix-ups and mirth. Pancreatic cancer killed Simon Hoggart recently, too. Death sentence indeed.
> 
> RIP Roger.



I still have a stock of morphine tablets, and I'll be holding on to them. A diagnosis of pancreatic cancer or similar is indeed a death sentence; nice to have certain means of leaving when you are ready.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 16, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Cunt of a cancer,very low survival rates



For 'very low' read 'zero'.

The problem with pancreatic cancer is that it is 'silent'. It is usually diagnosed when the patient begins to turn yellow, for no apparent reason. Liver function tests will be normal, bar bilirubin, which will be through the roof. The head of the pancreas, the site of the cancer, lies in the curve of the duodenum, at the point where the common bile duct joins (sphincter of Oddi), the cancer compresses the duodenum, and bile is not released into the duodenum. It is reabsorbed, and the patient turns yellow as a result of the breakdown of bilirubin. Sadly, once things are at that stage, it is very advanced.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 16, 2014)

RIP


----------



## foamy (Jan 16, 2014)

Such sad news, he was a lovely man who I used to see often at Tufnell Park and always felt star struck when I rode in the lift with him.
He also signed a poster of the production of Art I saw him in. 
RIP fella x


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2014)

Pretty good thing this:


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 16, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Pretty good thing this:



Got fed up with the pricks talking over him but yeah.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 16, 2014)

RIP, so sad.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 16, 2014)

Goodnight Trig


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2014)

Just a quick one:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2014)

He was a dapper gent.
Sad news.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 17, 2014)

Shit news. 

I instantly thought of the 'triggers broom' scene when I heard the news - glad someone posted it up. He was great as the creator of the cybermen in dr who as well.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2014)

Awww RIP


----------



## Batboy (Jan 17, 2014)

Teaboy said:


> Fucking pancreatic cancer, its a death sentence, my mate's dad has just dies from this.
> 
> RIP.



2% survival rate... Steve Jobs died from this... Awful to get this


----------



## Edie (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Pretty good thing this:



I think if always assumed he was working class. That'll be cos he's an actor right, stupid bitch  

Anyway RIP Trig. I grew up watching you, Rodney and Del, my Mum loved it intensely, and it makes me homesick seeing clips of it!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

This is a lovely line:



> Roger was a man who believed strongly in social justice: he took his politics seriously, and was one of those old-school, cultured, well-read, left-wingers whose politics stemmed from the fact he saw beauty everywhere in life like a Shelley romantic and was heartbroken that humans connived to rob others of the chance to enjoy such things.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 17, 2014)

rip.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 17, 2014)

Bermondsey Liz. Splendid.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 20, 2014)

RIP Trigger Graffiti


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 20, 2014)

Dan U said:


> RIP Trigger Graffiti


Yeah, the way to remember someone is to carry out a piece of mindless vandalism and do thousands of pounds worth of damage to a train.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 20, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Yeah, the way to remember someone is to carry out a piece of mindless vandalism and do thousands of pounds worth of damage to a train.


Yeah you're right, it looks amazing! what a cool tribute.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 20, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Yeah, the way to remember someone is to carry out a piece of mindless vandalism and do thousands of pounds worth of damage to a train.



it's better than just writing your name over and over again at least.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 20, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Yeah, the way to remember someone is to carry out a piece of mindless vandalism and do thousands of pounds worth of damage to a train.


What definition of damage is that then?


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 20, 2014)

a piece of public art that size would have cost about £40,000 odd to commission, and taken about a year to produce... that artist gave it to us all for free, instantly!! at quite some risk to himself.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 20, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> What definition of damage is that then?


The definition where some idiot vandalises a train.

I'm sure Southern commuters will be thanking from the bottom of their hearts when their train is short formed because this one has had to be taken out of service to be cleaned, and money spent on it that would otherwise have gone into running the service.  I hope they got the cunts on CCTV.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 20, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> The definition where some idiot vandalises a train.
> 
> I'm sure Southern commuters will be thanking from the bottom of their hearts when their train is short formed because this one has had to be taken out of service to be cleaned, and money spent on it that would otherwise have gone into running the service.  I hope they got the cunts on CCTV.


They probably didn't pay for their ticket either


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> I'm sure Southern commuters will be thanking from the bottom of their hearts when their train is short formed because this one has had to be taken out of service to be cleaned, and money spent on it that would otherwise have gone into running the service.


Or they could just leave it in service until there's a convenient time to sort it out with minimal disruption.  I'm sure Southern commuters wouldn't give a fuck so long as their train turns up.



Mumbles274 said:


> They probably didn't pay for their ticket either


It's ok, they've been reported to RailUK


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 20, 2014)

We couldn't have a Trigger memorial thread without this:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> We couldn't have a Trigger memorial thread without this:


The funniest thing on TV ever


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 20, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> The definition where some idiot vandalises a train.
> 
> I'm sure Southern commuters will be thanking from the bottom of their hearts when their train is short formed because this one has had to be taken out of service to be cleaned, and money spent on it that would otherwise have gone into running the service.  I hope they got the cunts on CCTV.


Why can't the train run like that until its due to be cleaned? Or indefinitely?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 20, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Why can't the train run like that until its due to be cleaned


Because it's not a simple case of running the train through a washer as usually happens, it not doubt takes a lot of time and effort to remove.



> Or indefinitely?


Um, because it  makes the train look a mess, and it encourages other scroats to have a go as well. The best thing to do with graffiti is to have it removed asap.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 20, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Because it's not a simple case of running the train through a washer as usually happens, it not doubt takes a lot of time and effort to remove.
> 
> 
> Um, because it  makes the train look a mess, and it encourages other scroats to have a go as well. The best thing to do with graffiti is to have it removed asap.


Well surely if it's a toss up between inconveniencing commuters, or running the risk of inciting teh vandals, it would be better to wait until the carriage could be taken out of service for however long?


----------



## Dan U (Jan 20, 2014)

if Southern were truly smart, they would say it is a Banksy and auction the carriage off for millions.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 20, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> A handsome rake in his younger days.....


Pardon me for going off-topic, but that doesn't half look like Mick Jagger in Performance.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 20, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> Pardon me for going off-topic, but that doesn't half look like Mick Jagger in Performance.


Thought that meself........


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 20, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> We couldn't have a Trigger memorial thread without this:




polish mate of mine did that for real just a few weeks ago


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 20, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> The definition where some idiot vandalises a train.
> 
> I'm sure Southern commuters will be thanking from the bottom of their hearts when their train is short formed because this one has had to be taken out of service to be cleaned, and money spent on it that would otherwise have gone into running the service.  I hope they got the cunts on CCTV.


The train looks great, I'm sure Southern commuters will barely notice having a crapper service than usual.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2014)

What's Trigger's favourite tv channel?



Rodney


----------



## D'wards (Jan 21, 2014)

Apparently he didn't much like have "TRIGGER!!" bellowed at him in public approximately every 15 mins for the last 33 years. So prissy these celebs


----------



## spliff (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice piece in the Camden New Journal.


> Roger was a man who believed strongly in social justice: he took his politics seriously, and was one of those old-school, cultured, well-read, left-wingers whose politics stemmed from the fact he saw beauty everywhere in life like a Shelley romantic and was heartbroken that humans connived to rob others of the chance to enjoy such things.





> He was the patron of the Friends of Highgate Library, and when it was threatened with closure, Rog shook with anger at the thought of a nation that had found the cash to bail out banks but didn’t have the nous – or civility, as he put it – to find the few thousand a year to secure the future for a store of learning, art and beauty.




Edited to bung in this video.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 1, 2014)

He's in Made In Dagenham, on BBC 2 now if anyone's interested.


----------



## telbert (Feb 4, 2014)

Dont know if its already been posted, but someones just told me that Feb 8th(would have been RLP's 70th birthday) is gonna be "national call everyone Dave day".


----------

